# 2 qt. ice cream maker powered by mini Hit-n-Miss



## popnrattle (Dec 15, 2016)

Even though its cold outside we decided to make several batches of Peach ice cream with a Country Freezer 2qt. churn. The freezer was made in Ohio and the engine I made has 1-9/32 bore and 2-1/2 stroke(3.22 cu.in.).I use non-ethanol gasoline from the local Farmers Co-op with a bit of 2-cycle oil to lube the rubber O-ring piston ring. 9.6V RC battery energize cheap Ford V8 points and coil that fire the plug. Later, Rick.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OTu2Ifeebg&t=69s[/ame]


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 16, 2016)

I like that! Engines look best while working and having the ice cream made without hand cranking just makes it fun to watch the engine and have a treat when done, too.

Thanks for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 16, 2016)

Excellent job on your hit and miss engine!! I have just spent the last two weeks trying to get my home built Kerzel hit and miss engine to run like that, and was not successful. I too love to see those little engines working.---Brian Rupnow


----------

